# Replacing Filter Cartridges--Help



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

I am entering the 4th week of cycling my tank and I am wondering if I should change the filter cartridge. It says it should be replaced every 4-6 weeks but if I change it wouldn't it be bad for the cycle? I only have the 3 fish I am cycling the tank with so should I wait another 4 weeks? Should I also start vacuuming the gravel in about 4 weeks? Thank you for your advice.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Vacuuming the gravel is fine. But don't toss the cartridge. Rinse it in old tank water and put it back.


----------



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

Ok thanks, How often should I replace it then? and do you mean if I should i just take some water out of the tank and then rinse it?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when your cartridge gets blocked up; rinse it...when you can no longer rinse it enough for the water to flow; toss it...6 months or so...
i only use aquaclear filters.. they use a foam block...i may replace a block every 3 or 4 years..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I replace mine when it disintegrates enough to let carbon out or I need fresh carbon to remove meds or the tank has on oily film or bad smell. Sometime I rub them under running water in the sink when they are really icky. Its worse for the cycle than using old water, but better than a new cartridge. The 4 week recommendation is to keep the carbon fresh enough to be useful, but most tanks don't actually need carbon in the filter all the time.


----------



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

Is it ok to do this during a water change?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I would suggest having a bottle of Seachem Stability on hand. if you're worried about crashing your tank because of filter cleanings and what not just used as directed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Is it ok to do this during a water change?


 yes. take you filter cartridge out and flush it with the water you siphon out of the tank.


----------

